
Smokers consume same amount of cigarettes regardless of nicotine levels - wfjackson
http://www.newseveryday.com/articles/592/20140822/smokers-consume-same-amount-of-cigarettes-regardless-of-nicotine-levels.htm
======
weddpros
That's not what I observed when I was a smoker... Switching to Ultra-lights, I
would smoke more.

I think smokers are all different... or at least there are different behaviors
among smokers.

------
lutusp
Except no nicotine -- if that were true, quitting would be easy.

